# JL diesel



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

My cousin made me an offer for my JK...I looked at boss to add a plow to the JL. Doesn’t seem it’s offered for the diesel. Anyone know if I can put it on? I’m thinking jeep will void warranty if I do


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Sure just get one for a gasser, it’ll go rioon there. you might be putting your front axle overweight and depending on the dealer they may or may not have any concerns about the plow less you come in with a broken front axle , worn out ball joints and then somebody’s eyebrow might go
up.

What’s the intended purpose for the jeep, to plow your drive and your friends and family , ie limited use or are you going to plow for dollars?

I’m sure some say it’s going to be dangerous putting your jeep axle over its weight rating and or you could be held liable in a accident
( my bet weight)and some may say do what you want it’s your jeep.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

What he said


----------



## mrgarciainc (Dec 15, 2013)

I plan to plow a couple of my properties. But didn't think of the liability issues that could arise in case of an accident. Insurance companies will look for any reason not to pay. Thanks



Hydromaster said:


> Sure just get one for a gasser, it'll go rioon there. you might be putting your front axle overweight and depending on the dealer they may or may not have any concerns about the plow less you come in with a broken front axle , worn out ball joints and then somebody's eyebrow might go
> up.
> 
> What's the intended purpose for the jeep, to plow your drive and your friends and family , ie limited use or are you going to plow for dollars?
> ...


----------

